# Need Help Id'ing This South Bend



## 100LL (Sep 3, 2015)

Heavy 10 ?


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 3, 2015)

Looks exactly like my Heavy 10


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 4, 2015)

Yup, heavy 10L with lever collet closer and single tumbler gearbox, star knob for clutch. Kinda hard to see in the pic but maybe a taper attachment too. Looking to buy it?


----------



## Andre (Sep 4, 2015)

That's a nice one! Single tumble, satin dial, QCTP, short bed facilitates good bed wear, lever collet closer, 2" big (5c) spindle, carriage stop, etc . If you don't work on long shafts a short lathe is nice, takes up little space and is easy to work around.


----------



## 100LL (Sep 4, 2015)

I have the opportunity to buy this one....but it would be freight and we haven't talked turkey yet.  Can any of you heavy 10 guys be so kind as to give me dimensions on that base and pan?  Basically my shop is small (long but narrow).

I'm wondering if it would fit ok.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 4, 2015)

20" between centers maybe 3 1/2' bed. So it would be like 4 1/2' long and 20" wide at the bottom of the bell leg...Bob
http://www.wswells.com/data/catalog/1941_july_catalogue_No52/album/slides/scan0005.html


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 5, 2015)

Just measured mine, it's the 3 1/2' bed: 50 1/2" long x 20" wide at the base. Here's another link to a South Bend Catalog in a 1947 Popular Mechanics Magazine: 
https://books.google.com/books?id=0...outh Bend 10l lathe popular mechanics&f=false
You can also get a reprint of the "Lathe Card" that has all the specific info for the machine when it was shipped from the factory, Who it was sold to, attachments, etc. 
http://www.grizzly.com/brands/south-bend-lathe/serialcard


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 5, 2015)

Pretty lathe lots of goodies to I see. I would allow you to send it to me if it don't fit you . Then you can come visit it a few times a year . After all that's what friends are for right.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 7, 2015)

sweet lathe, i hope you get it!


----------



## 100LL (Sep 8, 2015)

another angle and the collets.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2015)

Well did you buy it yet? What are you waiting for, lol.


----------



## 100LL (Sep 8, 2015)

what do you all suppose is a reasonable offer?  I do not believe a steady rest nor follower are in the mix.  But there is a 3, 4 and 6 jaw chuck.

There is also a taper attachment.  I have not confirmed that is complete.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2015)

Can you pick it up or do you have to have it shipped?


----------



## 100LL (Sep 8, 2015)

I need to get it sent freight from NJ to Texas.  All the good old small lathes seem to be in the Northeast for whatever reason.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 8, 2015)

I bought one a few months ago for $850 including local delivery. I thought it was a good deal.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 8, 2015)

The taper attachment looks like its missing a few parts unless he just doesn't have them mounted. The price could be pretty high with the chucks and collets but it just depends if you need that tooling. Might be 700+ bucks to ship. Yes most small lathes are in the NE because that's where all the work was at one time. Just depends what you want to spend and how bad you want it. Looks like $2,000 to $3000 to me...Bob


----------



## compsurge (Sep 14, 2015)

Be wary of bed wear. Any saddle rocking is going to add quite a bit to the cost since you'll need (read: want) to regrind/scrape the ways. The reason is rocking causes a noticeable and significant scalloping pattern as the apron nears the headstock. Had I known better, I might have passed up on mine. I will be doing a full regrind and scraping of my lathe within the next year or so for about as much as I paid for the lathe and tooling that it came with.

I still think you should go for it and let us know the results!


----------

